# Erection problem



## Lolified (Feb 12, 2015)

Long story short. I am 22 years old, i am 6.5 tall and have 5.5 inches long penis. 
This is not some pathetic thread in which i am telling how nobody wants me. No, but i am a virgin, there were few girls who were interested in me, because i am tall probably, but nothing never happened because i didn't want to. My point is, i was masturbating daily like everyone else, but then, around 4 months ago i simply stopped. 
It was cloudy day, i was alone, i removed my pants and then i said to myself, look at this little piece of @#$%. I am just too big and that little one is just too little, disproportion is hilarious and tragicomic. It spreads shyness and shame just when it is talked about. 
So i just told myself. "This is too pathetic, i cant do it." And believe me i never did it in last 4 months, few times i tried, but i am so repulsed by myself i lose erection. lol I think in few months or even now, i might end up as impotent. I have even tried watching porno, and even if i get sexually excited, images of me being naked with that hilarious disproportion repulse me and i lose it. 
Some would say it is depression, but i am not really depressed, saddest of all is that i don't even care that much, many would panic, but i don't do the love life stuff , so i don't really care what happens to my penis, but still it confuses me, this is new.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

So what's your question? 

C


----------



## Lolified (Feb 12, 2015)

I am not really sure, i guess the question would be "How do i fix this?" I guess i might need my penis sometimes, who knows...


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Therapy and acceptance.


----------



## Lolified (Feb 12, 2015)

Acceptance? I did accept it, i am not mourning my situation. It's just too hilarious, pathetic, simply repulsing. Cant describe it well. lol


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Lolified said:


> Acceptance? I did accept it, i am not mourning my situation. It's just too hilarious, pathetic, simply repulsing. Cant describe it well. lol


Actually, you do not accept yourself for who you are.



> I have even tried watching porno, and even if i get sexually excited, images of me being naked with that hilarious disproportion repulse me and i lose it.


In your own words, you won't allow yourself to get excited about sex because you then allow your poor body image of yourself to invade your thoughts and kill your erection. The only thing you accepted is that you have an issue. That's it.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You say you accept your situation, but that's not what your post suggests. 

My advice... Find a counsellor or therapist to talk to. Maybe one specializing in sexual issues. You're too young to throw that away. 

C


----------



## Lolified (Feb 12, 2015)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Actually, you do not accept yourself for who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> In your own words, you won't allow yourself to get excited about sex because you then allow your poor body image of yourself to invade your thoughts and kill your erection. The only thing you accepted is that you have an issue. That's it.


You may be right, i maybe really don't accept myself. And then what? I have to have sex so then i accept myself?


----------



## Lolified (Feb 12, 2015)

PBear said:


> You say you accept your situation, but that's not what your post suggests.
> 
> My advice... Find a counsellor or therapist to talk to. Maybe one specializing in sexual issues. You're too young to throw that away.
> 
> C


I don't find this as that big of a problem so i would have to go all the way to therapist and pay him for the pain of shame, sharing my darkest secrets. lol


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Lolified said:


> You may be right, i maybe really don't accept myself. And then what? I have to have sex so then i accept myself?


No, you don't have to have sex in order to accept yourself. But you do need to find a qualified therapist to help you with your body image, and likely also self-esteem, issues.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Since most people on these boards are equipped with a far larger appendage or are married to a guy that has one larger, you won't get much helpful advice, here.
I think you will eventually find that self appreciation is your best bet.
If it's any consolation, I'm now getting by using less and since my divorce, none of my ladies have ever mentioned it.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Lolified said:


> I don't find this as that big of a problem so i would have to go all the way to therapist and pay him for the pain of shame, sharing my darkest secrets. lol


You're so repulsed by your body that you have ED at 22,and you don't think it's a big deal? Then, once again, what's the purpose of posting? If it's not a big deal and you're content to be celibate for the rest of your life (shudder), who are we to tell you not to do that? But if you're not happy with that alternative, we're trying to suggest ways to fix it. 

C


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Seriously 5.5 ain't that bad. I understand you are comparing it to your body and proportionally you feel it's small. I don't know I'm not 6'5 so I can't say. 

Is it going to get gasps of shock and admiration when a woman sees it for the first time? Probably not. Neither does mine, or 90% of them. Welcome to the club. But it'll get the job done. 

Alternatively, there are small penis websites where men are into size shaming and such. Maybe that's up your alley?


----------



## Lolified (Feb 12, 2015)

hookares said:


> Since most people on these boards are equipped with a far larger appendage or are married to a guy that has one larger, you won't get much helpful advice, here.
> I think you will eventually find that self appreciation is your best bet.
> If it's any consolation, I'm now getting by using less and since my divorce, none of my ladies have ever mentioned it.


Then i guess you are not tall as i am. There was one girl i remember, it was few years ago, some trip. She was very drunk, she started grabbing me and telling me "You are big boy, you must be big down there."
And i was like "Go away stupid woman."
Hilarious moments.


----------



## Lolified (Feb 12, 2015)

PBear said:


> You're so repulsed by your body that you have ED at 22,and you don't think it's a big deal? Then, once again, what's the purpose of posting? If it's not a big deal and you're content to be celibate for the rest of your life (shudder), who are we to tell you not to do that? But if you're not happy with that alternative, we're trying to suggest ways to fix it.
> 
> C


I am not repulsed by my body, just the disproportion. I have okay looking body.
ED is not a big deal because i have no love life nor i plan to have it, but it's still a deal because it is ED.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Lolified said:


> Then i guess you are not tall as i am. There was one girl i remember, it was few years ago, some trip. She was very drunk,* she started grabbing me *and telling me "You are big boy, you must be big down there."
> *And i was like "Go away stupid woman."*
> Hilarious moments.


Soooo, is this a translation issue or do you not like women? Are you attracted to women?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Lolified said:


> I am not repulsed by my body, just the disproportion. I have okay looking body.
> ED is not a big deal because i have no love life nor i plan to have it, but it's still a deal because it is ED.


Why do you not plan to have a love life?


----------



## Lolified (Feb 12, 2015)

I Don't Know said:


> Soooo, is this a translation issue or do you not like women? Are you attracted to women?


I am attracted to women.


----------



## Lolified (Feb 12, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Why do you not plan to have a love life?


Because it is too complicated and i have one tragicomic disproportion. And now let's add ED, as you call it here. lol And women scare me away. lol With their big deep, wide vaginas, faces that you don't really see because of make up, and lack of subjects for communication, and etc...


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

In my humble experience...I have been able to take care of the ladies just fine with my appendage...Is it the Biggest Ever...No...Is it the smallest ever...No. 

5.5"....that's more than 1" and considerable more than none. Worrying on this to the point that it doesn't want to function is helpful to no one and hurtful for yourself. 

I have a feeling that you have WAY WAY WAY more of an issue with this than 99% of the women out there will. 

Give yourself a break. Get over the insecurities because you are way to young to resign yourself to a lifetime with a non-functional wang. Oh Hell No.

For whats it's worth...way way way back in HS...I had a girl that I thought was the whole world. She was going to be my first...and I hers. When it got down to it -I pulled out Mr.Average Wang...she gasps and said no way was that going in her. I am solidly average, my friend. Don't think you're a special snowflake here...Too Small...Too Big...whatever...all you need to worry about is that it gets you off.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Lolified said:


> I am not repulsed by my body, just the disproportion. I have okay looking body.
> ED is not a big deal because i have no love life nor i plan to have it, but it's still a deal because it is ED.


Your body is your body... Your height is fixed, your penis size is fixed. If you're repulsed by the discrepancy between them, you're repulsed by your body. 

And if you keep following your example situation because of your issue, you'll end up a lonely bitter man. You're pushing partners away out of self-shame. 

IMHO. 

C


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Lolified said:


> Because it is too complicated and i have one tragicomic disproportion. And now let's add ED, as you call it here. lol *And women scare me away.* lol With their big deep, wide vaginas, faces that you don't really see because of make up, and lack of subjects for communication, and etc...


If you're a serious poster (IDK, your username plus the frequent "LOL's" you keep interspersing in your posts), you may have a bigger issue than just your disproportion. If you are afraid of women in general, then that's another entire ball of wax to deal with.

Besides, you're afraid of women because of their big, deep vaginas??? LOL!


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Being afraid of women...if that is the case- is something you should get past -seek help if need be. But get it worked through. 

You are allowing yourself to miss out on so many simply awesome things. 

Women...Fun on a Bun they are.


----------



## Lolified (Feb 12, 2015)

MarriedDude said:


> Being afraid of women...if that is the case- is something you should get past -seek help if need be. But get it worked through.
> 
> You are allowing yourself to miss out on so many simply awesome things.
> 
> Women...Fun on a Bun they are.


I am not afraid of women, they don't strike fear in to my heart like, i don't know, seeing a bear in the woods. I've used a strong word. They worry me, if we would enter relationship, eventually we would have to remove our pants, and then together laugh at my disproportion. But this is not the subject of this thread. I could easily find some really fat and insecure lady that would have to accept my disproportion, and actually be happy just for standing next to me. The thing is, i cant accept my disproportion, it is just too hilarious and somehow sad, but laughing sad, not crying sad. Tragicomic.

And i don't subscribe to hedonism. Eventually all and everything dies, so pleasures are not my goal, because at the end, all end up dying and choking in their bed. And if you would ask the choking dying person, how was his life, he would tell you "Shut the hell up and bring me the glass of water."


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Lolified said:


> I am not afraid of women, they don't strike fear in to my heart like, i don't know, seeing a bear in the woods. I've used a strong word. They worry me, if we would enter relationship, eventually we would have to remove our pants, and then together laugh at my disproportion. But this is not the subject of this thread. I could easily find some really fat and insecure lady that would have to accept my disproportion, and actually be happy just for standing next to me. The thing is, i cant accept my disproportion, it is just too hilarious and somehow sad, but laughing sad, not crying sad. Tragicomic.
> 
> And i don't subscribe to hedonism. Eventually all and everything dies, so pleasures are not my goal, because at the end, all end up dying and choking in their bed. And if you would ask the choking dying person, how was his life, he would tell you "Shut the hell up and bring me the glass of water."


I have never before heard the word traginomic except in this thread. ???

I am not sure, at all, that you are real, but since you're not even here seeking advice I tend to believe you're not, so in the words of the "Shark Tank" hosts, "I'm out.".


----------



## Lolified (Feb 12, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I have never before heard the word traginomic except in this thread. ???
> 
> I am not sure, at all, that you are real, but since you're not even here seeking advice I tend to believe you're not, so in the words of the "Shark Tank" hosts, "I'm out.".


TragiComic. When something is tragic, sad. But also comical.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Do some research and you'll find you're pretty much average size. So I get it, you're a big guy so you think it should be equally large in proportion to your size.

Life doesn't ways work out that way. How else do you explain large women who are flat chested? Or tiny women with ginormous breasts? And I'm not talking about those with implants. You get the genes you get. I'm guessing you're the only one laughing at your penis.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> Do some research and you'll find you're pretty much average size. So I get it, you're a big guy so you think it should be equally large in proportion to your size.
> 
> Life doesn't ways work out that way. How else do you explain large women who are flat chested? Or tiny women with ginormous breasts? And I'm not talking about those with implants. You get the genes you get. I'm guessing you're the only one laughing at your penis.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The guy is afraid of women. That's the true root cause. The penis concerns are a red herring IMHO.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Maybe he should go to Amsterdam and pick a nice girl out of window for a test drive.

"hey honey, this is my first time and 
I feel a bit trajicomic about my penis given my height. Can you help me out so I can feel better about myself around women?"


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

The notion of a tragicomedy would have made the ancient greek playwrights collective heads explode...


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Make yourself an appointment with a urologist.They will not embarrass you and quite possibly might be able to help!*


----------



## Lolified (Feb 12, 2015)

happy as a clam said:


> Do some research and you'll find you're pretty much average size. So I get it, you're a big guy so you think it should be equally large in proportion to your size.
> 
> Life doesn't ways work out that way. How else do you explain large women who are flat chested? Or tiny women with ginormous breasts? And I'm not talking about those with implants. You get the genes you get. I'm guessing you're the only one laughing at your penis.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am the only one who laughs at it, because i am the only one who ever saw it. lol


----------



## Lolified (Feb 12, 2015)

arbitrator said:


> *Make yourself an appointment with a urologist.They will not embarrass you and quite possibly might be able to help!*


No one is looking at or touching my stuff.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Lolified said:


> Long story short. I am 22 years old, i am 6.5 tall and have 5.5 inches long penis.


You have an average sized penis. There are probably a billion or more men who have the same length penis as you do, some of them just as tall as you are. Millions actually have a smaller one.

You're putting far more attention on your penis than most women would ever even think to. The ones who do aren't worth your time.

Do you have a working penis that's of size enough to please most women in the world? Yes? Then be thankful for that and move on. If you can't, try and get some help to move on. This is nowhere near the problem you're making it. Body image issues magnify problems exponentially. You're not dealing with reality. *There is nothing wrong with your penis*.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Lolified said:


> No one is looking at or touching my stuff.


*Only you can help yourself. And sometimes that help can only come through other people!

Are you sure that you're maybe not having some "trust issues" that need to be dealt with first?*


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Dude you've been given excellent advice from strangers who have no vested interest but seeing you be a happier person. Please don't be so dismissive of their advice.


----------



## Lolified (Feb 12, 2015)

jaquen said:


> You have an average sized penis. There are probably a billion or more men who have the same length penis as you do, some of them just as tall as you are. Millions actually have a smaller one.
> 
> You're putting far more attention on your penis than most women would ever even think to. The ones who do aren't worth your time.
> 
> Do you have a working penis that's of size enough to please most women in the world? Yes? Then be thankful for that and move on. If you can't, try and get some help to move on. This is nowhere near the problem you're making it. Body image issues magnify problems exponentially. You're not dealing with reality. *There is nothing wrong with your penis*.


I never said i am the only one. And i don't put too much attention on it. I hardly ever do anything with the thing but peeing. But it doesn't matter after all, life goes on. I have my studies to finish, find a job, and then die. LOL


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

Lolified said:


> I never said i am the only one. And i don't put too much attention on it. I hardly ever do anything with the thing but peeing. But it doesn't matter after all, life goes on. I have my studies to finish, find a job, and then die. LOL


You are either a troll or a very immature. I do not believe your penis size is your biggest issue.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

This thread has not grown very much.


----------



## holycowe (Apr 7, 2013)

I wish mine your size 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lolified (Feb 12, 2015)

My sympathies colleague.


----------



## holycowe (Apr 7, 2013)

Lolified said:


> My sympathies colleague.


I know right? But I swear, I'm very proud of it!!! My lady said mine has Kung-fu!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lolified (Feb 12, 2015)

I am glad to hear that.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Lolified said:


> Long story short. I am 22 years old, i am 6.5 tall* and have 5.5 inches long penis.*





jaquen said:


> *You have an average sized penis. There are probably a billion or more men who have the same length penis as you do,* some of them just as tall as you are. Millions actually have a smaller one.
> 
> You're putting far more attention on your penis than most women would ever even think to. The ones who do aren't worth your time.
> 
> *Do you have a working penis that's of size enough to please most women in the world? Yes? Then be thankful for that and move on.* If you can't, try and get some help to move on. This is nowhere near the problem you're making it. Body image issues magnify problems exponentially. You're not dealing with reality. *There is nothing wrong with your penis*.


Yes.. you are AVERAGE.. in fact, you share the highest percentage for the gathered results of ALL MEN.. ...

"5.50" to 5.75" inch are 24.3 % of men... Look at this chart...

Mr. Average - The true story about penis size, from a site that isn't trying to sell you anything.

I assume you are focusing on "being enough" for a woman, to bring her the greatest pleasure..This being your hang up...too much porn star comparing feeling "bigger is better"... 

There are some things you may not realize.. If you are concentrating on pleasing a woman, the truth of the matter is.. only about 33% even "get off" from intercourse..or your length.. 

You'd be far more ahead to be a master of Oral.. for the majority anyway. 

Some articles on this...

Sex Study Says Female Orgasm Eludes Majority of Women - ABC News



> About 75 percent of all women never reach orgasm from intercourse alone -- that is without the extra help of sex toys, hands or tongue. And 10 to 15 percent never climax under any circumstances.


 The Most Important Sexual Statistic
Intercourse is not the key to most women's sexual satisfaction



> This bears repeating: Only one-quarter of women reliably experience orgasm during intercourse-no matter how long it lasts, no matter what size the man's penis, and no matter how the woman feels about the man or the relationship.
> 
> This statistic comes not from just one study, but from a comprehensive analysis of 33 studies over the past 80 years by Elisabeth Lloyd in her fascinating book "The Case of the Female Orgasm"


.


----------



## Lolified (Feb 12, 2015)

A small update here, everything is small about me...

I got a girlfriend, she was chasing me, after some short period, she insisted on having sex, i started removing my cloths, cursed is the day when i did that, and then she made a funny comment about my stuff. 
What a painful moment that was, i was thinking, should i choke that ***** with my hands, or should i just go home and commit suicide. I decided to go home at once, luckily i am too much of a coward, so i ended up playing video game, and hitting my head hard with the keyboard whenever i would remember that painful moment.
Of course i broke up with her at that very moment, i must admit, she tried to apologize, that scene was so stupid and shameful, my legs start to kick because of too much shame even when i write this.
I hope women remain second class citizens forever. And thank you for your fake encouragement, biased on nothing. I am officially asexual and done with women, even talking with them is in question.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Would it be justified for you to pay for the sins of other worthless male POS? If the answer is no, then do not condemn all women for the sins of a few worthless female POS. Instead, get counseling so that you can learn to love yourself and be happy with what you been given.


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

To most women, a penis, no matter the size, is only as good as the man behind it. If you want to please women sexually, and have good sex with them, work on your whole self and become a whole man that is pleasing in every way to women.

Since your brain is really your biggest sex organ - and the one you can change, spend your time in learning about women and how to relate to them well non-sexually as well as sexually.

In my opinion as a woman you are spending way too much brain power on one appendage, when, if truth be told, that appendage is actually the most useless one in giving most women an orgasm. Look at your hand, your fingers - what does your touch feel like to a woman? What about your mouth - what do your words, your inflection, your tone say to a woman. Do you take care of yourself, present yourself well. Are you educated, do you support yourself, have a good sense of humour, are you kind, loving, decisive, helpful... do you kiss well... These are a few of the many things that please and impress women far more than the size of a penis.

Use your brain man. Apparently you already know how to do that - as it is your brain that is controlling your erection issue. it's your choice to use your brain wisely - or continue to use it poorly.

( porn is a poor educational site and mostly will teach you how to please yourself not women).


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Look Lolified... Google "buried penis syndrome" and be glad you don't suffer with that.

And next time, try it with the lights out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I dont get it. Did she make fun of him? If his willie is 5.5 inches, then its not small.
So what the heck did she say and why?

As an aside, if she really did make fun of him, shes not much of a gf anyway, so what have you lost but a bit more self esteem?


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Life sucks sometimes and all of us here have been the brunt of life's jokes more than once. Ask anybody here for their story, and you will find more than a few that are worthy of a Greek tragedy.

You could be blessed with everything that people desire, good looks, health, money - and in your case, a donkey d!ck  - but if your attitude is that of an angry, bitter man then none of those will matter. Without gratitude, happiness is impossible.


----------



## Lolified (Feb 12, 2015)

Dogbert said:


> Would it be justified for you to pay for the sins of other worthless male POS? If the answer is no, then do not condemn all women for the sins of a few worthless female POS. Instead, get counseling so that you can learn to love yourself and be happy with what you been given.


What is POS?


----------



## Lolified (Feb 12, 2015)

happy as a clam said:


> Look Lolified... Google "buried penis syndrome" and be glad you don't suffer with that.
> 
> And next time, try it with the lights out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


With the lights out? What am i, a bat? What if it is a day? I choose dignity.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Lolified said:


> What is POS?


*P*iece *O*f *S*h!t


----------



## Lolified (Feb 12, 2015)

mary35 said:


> To most women, a penis, no matter the size, is only as good as the man behind it. If you want to please women sexually, and have good sex with them, work on your whole self and become a whole man that is pleasing in every way to women.
> 
> Since your brain is really your biggest sex organ - and the one you can change, spend your time in learning about women and how to relate to them well non-sexually as well as sexually.
> 
> ...


I am not rich and i kiss like a retard. And i don't watch porn, it depresses me. 

And all what you have listed is a lie, women love only money and big penises, everything else is a lie.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Lolified said:


> A small update here, everything is small about me...
> 
> I got a girlfriend, she was chasing me, after some short period, she insisted on having sex, i started removing my cloths, cursed is the day when i did that, and then she made a funny comment about my stuff.
> What a painful moment that was, *i was thinking, should i choke that ***** with my hands, or should i just go home and commit suicide*. I decided to go home at once, luckily i am too much of a coward, *so i ended up playing video game, and hitting my head hard with the keyboard whenever i would remember that painful moment.*
> ...



Please check yourself into a mental hospital to protect the rest of us in society from YOU and your hateful, violent urges.


----------



## Lolified (Feb 12, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> Please check yourself into a mental hospital to protect the rest of us in society from YOU and your hateful, violent urges.


As a kid, i used to burn insects with magnifier.


----------



## Lolified (Feb 12, 2015)

MarriedGuy221 said:


> So dude, if this is real then you are literally AVERAGE. Most men have your size junk, most vaginas are only a few inches deep and the good parts are on the outside or reachable in the right positions by the average di*k and the average guy thinks their junk is small. Oh and the average guy is scared to strip naked the first time with any woman.
> 
> Porn, on the other hand, shows EXTREMES. Di*ks are statistically only that big (don't forget camera angles) maybe 5% of the time.
> 
> ...


I think i made this clear more than once. I don't watch or enjoy porn. I am not obsessed with losing virginity, it is the last thing i want, and a female already made fun of me, so i will spend now more than few years alone until i, maybe, try stupid dating and sex again.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Lolified said:


> I am not rich and i kiss like a retard. And i don't watch porn, it depresses me.
> 
> *And all what you have listed is a lie, women love only money and big penises, everything else is a lie.*


Wrong! You forgot hot cars.:smthumbup:


----------

